# keep your balance!



## CallaCobra (Apr 14, 2007)

I know this seams small but trust me it works!

sometimes when you hit a ball very fat, come way up off the ball, shank slice or what not..your balance is too blame.

to achieve maximum distance and maximum contact, you need to keep your whole body in balance.
One way to master this is to hit shots off of the range with your feet held tightly together.
Once you can swing the club, close to the speed of your normal swing and still successfully hit the ball then you should have what it takes to remain balanced through out your normal golf swing.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

ANother way is to swing a weighted club with your feet close together.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

A word of caution with this drill. I sometimes see people performing the drill wrong. By standing with your feet so close together, it's hard to stay balanced while still making a good turn. Make sure you are turning and not just moving your arms. Also make sure you are not cheating by leaning at the target on your backswing. Remember, back and through.

This is a good drill for controlling your irons.


----------

